
'Guys ask for more money': why female-led startups underperform - interhacker
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2020/jan/08/guys-ask-for-more-money-why-female-led-startups-underperform
======
thrwaway69
Am I the only one who find papers linked in these articles [1]all fluffy and
stretched out in presentation?

Why can't they just be text like other papers?

What purpose does putting a bunch of unrelated picture and different fonts
everywhere fullfil?

1]
[https://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/McKinsey/Business%20Functio...](https://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/McKinsey/Business%20Functions/Organization/Our%20Insights/Delivering%20through%20diversity/Delivering-
through-diversity_full-report.ashx)

